# January 2015 Canon Rebate Offer via B&H Purchase



## filmboy (Feb 16, 2015)

I purchased a Canon 70-200mm lens from B&H in January 2015. I'm certain that a Canon rebate was offered, not an American Express rewards card. This past summer, I purchased a Canon 5D Mark lll and both were offered; I received a check from Canon in addition to an AMX rewards card.

For my recent lens purchase, a Canon rebate was again offered, however this time, the rebate form that I received post-purchase only offered an AMX rewards card! So B&H used the same terminology, but switched it's terms without notice. I called them, and they said that most people understand that 'rebates' are now rewards cards. 

I took great exception to this, and told B&H that it was their responsibility to describe exactly what kind of rebate one is receiving upfront.

Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Chisox2335 (Feb 17, 2015)

This is what all canon rebates are. They are clearly noted on the canon rebate form which you can view on canon or b&h' site before buying. Take some personal responsibility read what you are buying if you are going to spend $2000 on something.


----------

